# Not Spam  FREE Half-Life 2: Lost Coast and Half-Life 2: Deathmatch for Radeon video c



## NordicNacho (May 31, 2007)

found this on slick deals


This is the first slick deal that i post, so please be gentle. The title says it all; you get both Half-Life 2: Lost Coast and Half-Life 2: Deathmatch for free if you're the owner of a Radeon card. Does not have to be a made-by-ati card, it can be from the other resellers as well. I don't know if all Radeons qualify for this offer, but my Sapphire x1650xt qualified for it. I don't know if this has been posted yet, i searched for it but i found nothing about it on the forums. 

Here's the link to the offer: ATi Steam Offer



Enjoy! 

P.S.
You need to either have Steam or create a Steam account in order to be able to download the content since its all done through Steam.


----------



## Richie1888 (Jun 1, 2007)

lost cost and deathmatch were free anyway i thought

but its not bad if you havnt played the game yet


----------

